# Battlefield Play 4 Free



## darksilver1 (9. September 2011)

Ja ich bin mir durchaus bewusst das man dieses game nicht mit den großen Battlefield2 oder BFad Company 2 vergleichen kann. Spielen sich auch anders und bis Teil 3 dauert es noch
einen Monat und nicht jeder ist in der alpha/beta. 

Macht auch durchaus Laune ab und an und dieses Wochenende etwas mehr. 

https://battlefield.play4free.com


> Got extra Credits lying around?
> 
> Well now is your chance to get the best of the best weapons and the XP Boost for those Credits!
> This weekend only, you will be able to get the Elite Weapons and the XP Boosts for your Credits (all previously only purchasable with BF)!
> ...


Also Waffen umsonst und dann hat http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaway/bfp4f auch noch keys über für später.......


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. September 2011)

Gibts mittlerweile nen Serverbrowser? Nur dann kommt das Spiel wieder für mich infrage. Keine Lust immer auf Ami Server zu landen wo mein Ping jenseits der 200 liegt. Das war in der Beta so und deswegen habe ich erstmal die Finger davon gelassen. Aber die sagten diesen Sommer sollte einer kommen aber da wir ja keinen Sommer hatten dieses Jahr bezweifel ich auch das er rausgegeben wurde


----------



## darksilver1 (9. September 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile nen Serverbrowser? Nur dann kommt das Spiel wieder für mich infrage. Keine Lust immer auf Ami Server zu landen wo mein Ping jenseits der 200 liegt. Das war in der Beta so und deswegen habe ich erstmal die Finger davon gelassen. Aber die sagten diesen Sommer sollte einer kommen aber da wir ja keinen Sommer hatten dieses Jahr bezweifel ich auch das er rausgegeben wurde



Nicht so wie man das aus den anderen BF kennt. Du kannst ingame tab+g drücken um ein bookmark anzulegen. Einige haben das auch so das man per webbrowser die anlegen kann, wie in dieser Liste:
http://battlefield.play4free.com/en/forum/showthread.php?tid=42258

Dann kann man unter den Play Now button auf bookmarks gehen und hat seine Server Liste, wo man auch gleich sieht wie viele auf den Server sind......



Oh und wer viel später kein $ für Waffen ausgeben möchte, also ich schwöre auf die 870er combat shotgun.


----------



## darksilver1 (27. September 2011)

Update

Seit neusten gibt es nun ein vollen Server browser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## alburak (6. November 2011)

habe es auch über viele monate gespielt und hatte auch immer viel spass.
leider ist durch die aktuelle nachricht das man sich trainingpoints kaufen kann der spass etwas getrübt.

ich bin ja bereit geld auszugeben (das muss man hin und wieder auch bei f2p titeln)
aber das hier geht zu weit.
und wir wissen das es genug hirnis gibt die 75 euronen zahlen um sich ein vorteil in einem game zu holen.

hier zur post
http://battlefield.play4free.com/en/forum/showthread.php?tid=55524



> Listen Up Soldiers!
> 
> If you are looking to bulk up your skills in preparation for the battle but don't have the time to grind the rugged regime on a daily basis you might want to consider a couple of top class personal trainers to boost your abilities in an instant.
> 
> ...



ich persönlich halte 75000 C für total astronomisch und naja battlefunds... BF3 wäre billiger.

ich schau zwar weiterhin in dem game rein, weiterempfehlen würde ich es nur mit der warnung das ungleichheit einfach zu gross ist zwischen zahlenden kunden und kostenlosen teilnehmern.
einziger trost, die bisher gekaufen und noch verblibenen BFs kann ich auch in battlefield heros verballern.
aktuell etwas fairer.


----------

